
Show HN: KetoHunt.com – A curated list of keto-friendly products - ccallebs
https://www.ketohunt.com/
======
timsayshey
I've been doing keto for 2 years. This is actually pretty cool, I found a few
things I want to try. You should add ratings and track clicks and use the data
to add a way to sort by popularity.

~~~
ccallebs
That's a great idea! I'll make a note to do that.

------
ccallebs
Hey! Creator here. KetoHunt is a simple web app I built a while back while
searching for foods I could eat on my ketogenic diet. It's nothing special,
just a simple Rails app and a mailing list.

I try to add a few products per day and may build additional features if the
interest is there. Thanks for checking it out. :D

------
masonic
This is just a list of products specifically on Amazon and with Amazon
affiliate links (tag ketohunt-20).

~~~
ccallebs
That's correct -- I hand curated the products and entered their nutrition
info. The actual application is the product funnel / data entry side. My goal
is to create a curated, searchable list of keto-friendly products.

~~~
masonic
If this is "curated", please give examples of keto products on Amazon that
failed to meet your curation standards... and indicate why _no_ keto product
that you _don 't_ make affiliate money on met your curation standards.
Otherwise, this is indistinguishable from spam.

~~~
ccallebs
If a product is on Amazon and listed as keto, it would probably meet the
curation standards I set. I look primarily at the macro-nutrients to decide
whether to include it in my collection.

However, there are a great number of keto friendly products that aren't listed
as such on Amazon. I'm pulling those into my feed and determining whether they
meet qualifications as well (an obvious example would be beef jerky -- it's
typically not marketed as keto friendly but much of it has the correct
macronutrients).

I appreciate the feedback though! I certainly see your point of view regarding
the appearance of spam. I'll put effort into making the experience better. And
you're right -- I need to include products that might not be listed on Amazon.

Thanks!

